# Don’t fall up while the weight is underside and you’re trying to feel the air



## Xue Sheng (Jun 30, 2016)

Don’t fall up while the weight is underside and you’re trying to feel the air - from the blog






All pictures are Yang Chengfu, except for the middle picture
Middle picture is Tung Ying Chieh


----------

